# i wanta make a sowbug colony..



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i have been feeding them to my oscar the last few weeks he seems to love them i came across a whole colony with every size you could think of even tiny babys ,,prago mothers and the works ,, how eazy woudl it be to keep breeding them? so i can have them through the winter monthssowbug fact sheet


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's a sowbug?

And does it even have nurtitional value worth colonizing?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this is a sow bug


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Also known as pillbugs, wood lice and roly-polies...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ah, okay. I know those from when I used to live out west... When you poke them they curl up into a little ball, right?

Do they actually have any worthwhile nutritional value? Not much point in making a colony if they're worthless nutrition-wise, right?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You're right...

I don't recall if they have nutritive value or not. I think they're in "Encyclopedia of Live Foods" (which happens to be in one of the links in my sig...), but I'd have to reopen it to see if that's the case.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

there a hard shelled bug if that means anythang as far as protein?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think chitin is a protein.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No it's not. It's actually not very desireable if I remember correctly...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> there a hard shelled bug if that means anythang as far as protein?


It's actually a terrestrial isopod (crustacean)...not sure of the nutrient value, but they are eaten by insectivores and invertebrates in the wild.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

?? we wel have to see i guess in time


----------

